# Licks and Sniffles EVERYTHING. HELP!



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

HI ! My 5 month old girl is always sniffling and licking the floor as she walks. She does this all the time and irritates me because sometimes she eats dust balls from the floor and starts coughing. Is this as stage? Will she grow out of it? I know it's not because she's hungry, she'll do it even right after her meal and not only around the kitchen. It's frustrating because when I walk her outside I have to be watching for anything she could eat from the floor. Any suggestions on how to terminate this habit? Thanks


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i catch maxi doing that sometimes too i mean if you catch them you tell them no otherwise i dont know if we can really stop it
make sure you have lotsa toys all over.........Maxi has alot of stuff to chew and play with


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is a big sniffer and licker! It can be frustrating because he sticks his nose in some nasty, smelly stuff







. I always have in him on a lead when we are outside.... When he gets into a sniffing/licking frenzy he is very focused and will not listen or even look my way... not even for a treat









I think this is just the way he is, I usually let him sniff for a while and then give him a little tug and say lets go Tiki, and he will usually move on. 

If anyone has a fix for this little habit I would love to hear the remedy!

Judi


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny is also a HUGE sniffer/licker/eater! RIGHT after she eats she goes into the kitchen and sniffs and licks the whole floor like we don't feed her or something. Outside she sniffs like she is a boy dog and licks everything that smells different.

I also got her some more toys and that keeps her busier...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

In puppy class we are going to learn "leave it"-supposedly this helps this problem some. We are doing that next week.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I think it is a puppy thing. When Lacey is in a new place she does this alot. Can be very frustrating when she is all clean and I take her somewhere that isn't that clean and her little face just gets dirty. I tell her she is still "Miss America" even with the dirty face!


----------

